

Ask HN: A Mobile OCR App That Does Circuit Analysis & Solves Math Equations - davidsmith8900

Good Morning &amp; Happy Monday Everyone,<p>How do you feel about an idea like that?
======
mattlutze
Did you mean this just as a discussion? I'm not seeing an article link...

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- Oh sorry about that Matt. I meant it as a discussion.

